# Inconsistent steam pressure on R58



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Sometimes it seems like the element on my steam boiler is not kicking in when steaming. The pressure will quickly drop to something like 0.5 bar and not recover until I turn off the wand. Most of the time it can maintain around 1 bar during steaming.

I found switching from the 1.5mm to 1.2mm tip helped.

I've also increased the steam boiler temperature (to 125 I think) and this keeps the normal pressure around 1.4 and the extra pressure seems to mitigate the issue.

Anybody else found this on the R58? Most of the time I'm not brewing shots at the same time as steaming - I don't trust it to be able to provide enough power to both boilers to keep the shot temperature stable.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How old is the machine ?


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

A couple of months old


----------

